# Are you a die-hard Lakers fan or just a bandwaggoner?



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Are you a die-hard Lakers fan or just a bandwaggoner.*

First, read this article. If you're a die-hard like me, it will burn you up. He's partly right about the celebs but I don't agree with some of his other points.

Link to article 

Once you do that take this test. There are 20 questions and without cheating answer all of them. 

Link to test 

I got 17 questions right without cheating. The ******* tricked me on one of them.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont think that test is very fair- if your only 16 or so- there's no way you would know those if you were a real Lakers fan


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> I dont think that test is very fair- if your only 16 or so- there's no way you would know those if you were a real Lakers fan


You're right. It's biased towards people 25 and over. Here is his grading scale:

*20 for 20 * 
Unlike Shaq on the free-throw line, you're money. As a proven Laker die-hard, you deserve the seat right next to Jack. Better yet, we'll give you Dyan Cannon's season tickets. 

*17-19 * 
Like Magic dishing out the highlight assists, you're a vital link to an established dynasty. 

*14-16 * 
You're Michael Cooper. Hey, you might not start, but every time you come in the game, you provide a spark, hitting clutch 3-pointers and playing scrappy defense. 

*12-13 * 
You barely made the squad and find yourself spending way too much quality time with Bryon Russell. Pick up a towel and start waving it, because you're never seeing the floor. 

*11 and lower * 
Pack your bags! It has been nice knowing you, but after blowing that many gimme dunks ... I'm sure you understand. 

I think that scale is fair for the older fans but it's not fair for a teenager. Regardless, there are 10 questions on there that *everyone* should know. Anyone that answers fewer than 10 of those questions right is a bandwaggoner.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pinball, you fell for ESPN analyst?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Pinball, you fell for ESPN analyst?


I was checking out our schedule on the Lakers page and this article caught my eye. I just thought I'd post it. The quiz does serve a purpose in my opinion.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I got 15 right!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damnit! i got 15 too!  

The last couple questions killed me...

I'd thought i would do much better


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, I'm so die hard. I got all of them right except the 92-93 PG question. I said NVE, but duh, it was Threatt. Doh!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

19,i missed 13


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

why, norm nixon was awesome.

I also got 19 right, missing the last one which i thought was cleveland. Turns out the cleveland pick gave us Worthy, not Goodrich. Guess i mixed those two up. But the answer was wrong too, it wasnt Utah it was still New Orleans back then.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My father and brother are Die-hard Laker fans


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> My father and brother are Die-hard Laker fans


Then howcome you want the Kings to win the championship and you refer to them as "your team"?

Are you a schitzophrenic?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBruins</b>!
> why, norm nixon was awesome.


idk i forgot diddnt get to see him play therefore really dosent stick in my mind


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Then howcome you want the Kings to win the championship and you refer to them as "your team"?
> ...


I don't know what that means.  

I want the Kings to win because I like them. If they don't I like the Lakers to win. It's that simple. As long as Kings are alive in the playoffs I'll root for them. The moment they're not then I change my direction and go south.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Are you a die-hard Lakers fan or just a bandwaggoner.*



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> First, read this article. If you're a die-hard like me, it will burn you up. He's partly right about the celebs but I don't agree with some of his other points.
> 
> Link to article
> ...


True bandwagoner. Ididnt do that test, but I admit I am, so?? Wanna fight me or something now?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I got 18 right, missed #16 and 17, as he said, he tricked me with that Jerry West answer, I thought it was Kareem.

This test proves nothing to me though, sure I got 2 questions wrong, but Ive been with the Lakers form the start. I was raised as a Laker fan and will die a Laker fan, thanks dad for picking such an awesome franchise!


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

A Kings + Lakers fan??? Go back to Sacramento!


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i got 19 right--i missed the last one because i thought it was cleveland as well.........but im from indiana and when i was real young i read about the lakers alot and became a fan,even throughout the hard times----and boy do i get ragged on alot at school and at work for being a lakers fan--but i cant to see what people have to say at wokr tomorrow when they knew my lakers were down 0-2 and now are up 3-2---ima say ''what now beotchs!!??''


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBruins</b>!
> A Kings + Lakers fan??? Go back to Sacramento!


What the deuce are you talking about???


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damn! 19 correct answers!!  

Failed #11, believing it was Magic and not Riley

Hesitated on #13 and #14, though...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Nice. Looks like we have a knowledgeable fan base. I should show these results to all the people that think we're a bunch of bandwaggoners.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I got 19, only got #11 wrong. I had no clue and guessed Chick. Being under 25 is no excuse, when I got into the Lakers when I was 10 years old I went to the library and checked out several NBA and Laker history books. Ironically I have forgotten a lot of it since then but when I was 14 I could tell you anything. 

We can put a good quiz together our selfs. Early 90s reference, Stu Lantz: "He is so good going to his left!"

What is he talking about?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> We can put a good quiz together our selfs. Early 90s reference, Stu Lantz: "He is so good going to his left!"
> 
> What is he talking about?


I'm thinking Van Exel but he was a natural lefty. He should be good going to his left.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm ashamed to say I didn't do as well as a lot of you but I still passed it with a 15. :sour:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I fully admitt to be a 100% Laker bandwagon fan and that is only till Danny Ainge is run out of town by his fingernails.
Oh and only for the Playoffs, at least until you get to the Finals.
(Just in case the Nets are there.)

I did pretty well on the test though.

(beware of my internet stalker. He will be here an he will try to divert attention away from the actual idea of this thread)

GO LAKERS, To the finals we go...

I have a great trivia question,
Which Laker player hit the game winning shot when the Lakers played the Celtics at their last game in the Boston garden?


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

24 years of watching the Lakers, and I get only 17 out of 20.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I fully admitt to be a 100% Laker bandwagon fan and that is only till Danny Ainge is run out of town by his fingernails.
> Oh and only for the Playoffs, at least until you get to the Finals.
> (Just in case the Nets are there.)
> ...


hmm. I remember a lot of high scoring players that game. I'll go with Ceballos.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I got 19, only got #11 wrong. I had no clue and guessed Chick. Being under 25 is no excuse, when I got into the Lakers when I was 10 years old I went to the library and checked out several NBA and Laker history books. Ironically I have forgotten a lot of it since then but when I was 14 I could tell you anything.
> 
> We can put a good quiz together our selfs. Early 90s reference, Stu Lantz: "He is so good going to his left!"
> ...


Sedale?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I fully admitt to be a 100% Laker bandwagon fan and that is only till Danny Ainge is run out of town by his fingernails.
> Oh and only for the Playoffs, at least until you get to the Finals.
> (Just in case the Nets are there.)
> ...


Nick Van Exel hit a turnaround 180 degree 25 footer over two celtic players. Still the most amazing game winner I have ever seen. There is not a Laker question post 92 I will get wrong, and I will get most of the ones prior.

Da Bruins, it was Sedale, they would always talk about how he didn't have to square up his shoulders going left.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Very good. You win.

Sorry. I am out of Laker trivia.lol




> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Nick Van Exel


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's a simple one; what year in Laker history did the following picture originate from.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Here's a simple one; what year in Laker history did the following picture originate from.


LOL, I want someone to resize that to make it my avatar.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

avatar sized


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

19 out of 20 and that is because I misunderstood one question.

I remember I was 10 and I would rent out books out of my local library about George Mikan! I was 10 and I was already talking bout guys like Vern Mikelsen and George Mikan from the Minneapolis Lakers!

not from the city of LA and my local team is the Golden State Warriors...but as a kid in the 80's The Lakers were the team that caught youre eye. It all started in 1985 with me..Showtime Lakers and from then on here I am. If I were closer to the Lakers..I'd probably watch them play about 25-30 times a year. I've made 7 games at the staples..including a game 5 loss to Portland in the 2000 Western Finals...seen the Lakers play up in Golden State...in Sacramento (inlcuding game's 1 & 5 of the 2002 Western Finals) too many times to remember up in Golden State..seen them in San Antonio and 2twice at the Rose Garden.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Ballatician PDM$</b>!
> 19 out of 20 and that is because I misunderstood one question.
> 
> I remember I was 10 and I would rent out books out of my local library about George Mikan! I was 10 and I was already talking bout guys like Vern Mikelsen and George Mikan from the Minneapolis Lakers!


want to talk about young...i was like 13 when i got a couple autographed cards of Vern Mikkelson. Man that was sweet.


----------

